# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Acanthurus pyroferus

## Julio Macieira

_Acanthurus pyroferus_

Família: Acanthuridae
Alimentação: Vegetal e zooplancton
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 25 cms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 400 litros
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil): 3
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado): 4
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo): 1
Notas: Em juvenil pode mimetizar os centropyges flavissimus,heraldi,eiblie e vroliki.

----------


## Nuno Branco

Acanthurus pyroferus

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Nuno  :Olá:  

Esse peixe já teve o rebordo do olho azul?
A quanto tempo o tens?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

O mais curioso neste peixe é que mimetiza, enquanto Juvenil, o Centropyge flavissimus ( daí o Ricardo perguntar se já teve o rebordo do olho azul) e por isso é conhecido por "Yellow mimic tang". Esta mimetização tem por objectivo iludir e dissuadir os peixes predadores adoptando o aspecto de um peixe anjo que com as suas espiculas nos operculos é potencialmente mais agressivo.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> O mais curioso neste peixe é que mimetiza, enquanto Juvenil, o Centropyge flavissimus ( daí o Ricardo perguntar se já teve o rebordo do olho azul) e por isso é conhecido por "Yellow mimic tang". Esta mimetização tem por objectivo iludir e dissuadir os peixes predadores adoptando o aspecto de um peixe anjo que com as suas espiculas nos operculos é potencialmente mais agressivo.
> Cump.
> Rui


Olá Rui :Olá:  

Nem mais, mimetiza enquanto juvenil, o meu Centropyge favorito!  :SbSourire:  Em adulto tem também uma coloração muito interessante.

Ao que parece, o do Matias Gomes (da foto do Antonio Amaral que o Juca colocou), é já adulto, ou quanto muito está a fazer a passagem...será que estou certo?
Tenho observado na net, alguma variação da coloração do peixe em adulto, ao que parece depende da ocorrencia/origem do mesmo. E em juvenil, tem sempre o rebordo do olho azul, ou pode ser todo amarelo? 
Foi também por isso que perguntei ao Nuno aquilo, pois pareceu-me poder ser um _A. olivaceus_.

----------


## João M Monteiro

E, já agora, para concluir, em adulto fica entre o cor-de-azeitona e o castanho-chocolate (daí ser conhecido por "Chocolate Tang")

Segundo julgo saber, em juvenil há alguns que não chegam a ter o rebordo do olho azul, mimetizando assim o Centropyge heraldi

----------


## Ricardo Santos

http://filaman.ifm-geomar.de/summary...ry.php?id=4742
http://filaman.ifm-geomar.de/Photos/...ry.php?ID=4742

Este está lindo :EEK!:  (adulto):

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Exacto João, pode mimetizar os 2 , quer o flavissimus quer o heraldi.
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/acanthurTngs.htm
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Nuno Branco

ola Ricardo 
Agora  fiquei confuso se e pyrofeus o olivaceus ?
abraço

----------


## Matias Gomes

vou postar a evolução do Pyroferus que tenho no meu reef, que tb poderia se chamar Scatophagus pyroferus, já que se alimenta das fezes dos outros peixes tb rssssss
Todas as fotos são do meu compadre Antonio Amaral

dia 05/08/2006 segundo dia de Reef



dia 10/08/2006



dia 26/08/2006



duas fotos do dia 12/09/2006

,



2 fotos do dia 01/10/2006





foto dia 16/10/2006



foto dia 27/11/2006



duas fotos do dia 07/01/2007





foto do dia 11/01/2007



foto dia 31/01/2007



não vou escrever ultima foto para não dar azar rsss então penultima foto no dia 17/01/2007



eu adoro esse peixe.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Oi Matias,

Como vai a cor do teu pyroferus agora? :Admirado:

----------


## Matias Gomes

ainda está bem parecido com essa ultima foto.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Grande companheiro Matias, preciso urgente fazer uma visitinha para ver seu aquario.
Este acanthurus está lindíssimo, parabéns!

----------


## Vasco Santos



----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Família: Acanthuridae
Alimentação: Vegetal e zooplancton
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 25 cms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 400 litros
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil): 3
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado): 4
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo): 1
Notas: Em juvenil pode mimetizar os centropyges flavissimus,heraldi,eiblie e vroliki.

----------

